# Repeater nur mit 5 Ghz anbinden



## Sonnenrose (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo Forummitglieder,

ich brauch mal einen Rat.

Die Ausgangslage: Speedport Hybrid( wenn die Telekom mal fertig dieses Jahr wird es eine Fritzbox)
2 getrennte SSID´s für 2,4 und 5 GHz da sich die Geräte gern mal ins 2,4 GHz verbinden

Ich würde ja 2,4 abstellen aber das Handy meiner Frau und der Drucker haben nur diesen Standard.
Da die Verbindungsqualität vom OLED und Sky Q bescheiden ist wäre ein Repeater (FritzWLAN 3000 ?) eine Option zum Verstärken
Nun meine Frage kann man den Repeater so konfigurieren das er sich nur mit 5GHz mit dem Modem verbindet oder bei einer SSID mit beiden Frequenzen die AC Geräte auch mit 5 GHz  bedient.
Hatte bei meinem PC mit einem AC-WLAN-Stick oder den anderen Geräten wie Handy oder TV, Sky oft nur die langsamere Anbindung beim Hochfahren bzw. anschalten, deshalb auch die 2 SSID.
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MountyMAX (29. Juli 2019)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle beide Bänder aktiv lassen, besonders, wenn du auf eine Fritz.Box umsteigest (der 1750e (https://www.amazon.de/AVM-Repeater-...59b1e43e7d21edcff2d832b15352ac&language=de_DE) untersützt Crossband Repeating d.h. er nutzt je nach Situation das schnellste Band bei der Kommunikation mit dem Router)

Edit: habe bei einem Kunden mit der 7590 und 2x 1750e eine Funkstrecke zu 2 Fernsehern/FireStick , 2 Telekom TV-Boxen und Laptop "gebaut", es kommen am Ende trotz Brandschutzwänden noch die vollen 100 Mbit/s der VDSL Leitung an, mit dem 3000er wird sich wohl nicht viel ändern, solange du nicht mit 2-3+ Geräten gleichzeitig 4K Streams schauen willst, oder halt ein schnelles NAS hast/nutzen willst

Edit2: Du kannst auch was ganz verrücktes machen: 2 1750e nebeneinander, der eine als normaler Verstärker für das 5 Ghz vom Router und der 2. als LAN Brücke, welcher dann wie ein Accesspoint funktioniert (wird per LAN Kabel mit dem ersten Repeater verbunden, und du kansnt dann auch völlig frei neue SSIDs für 5 und 2,4 ghz vergeben + Gastzugang)


----------



## Sonnenrose (29. Juli 2019)

Danke erstmal. Ein paar Monate mit Hybrid werde ich noch verbringen müssen. Die Telekom redet viel und macht wenig. Mal ne Idee von mir, wenn ich mir schon eine 7590 hole und diese als Lan-Brücke an den Speedport anschliesse und diesen Repeater FritzWlan3000(er hat auch 2 Lan Ausgänge für TV und SkyQ bei mir) als Wlan-Brücke funktioniert das problemlos. Eventuell sogar Mesh? Hab gelesen die Einrichtung soll am Speedport nicht so einfach sein. die Telefone würde ich gern auch am Speedport lassen.  Oder gibt es Leitungseinbussen beim Inet. Hab leider nur 12000 DSL und XX LTE was immer grottiger wird in meiner Stadt. Der Kauf der Fritzbox ist später sowieso von Nöten werde bestimmt nicht mehr Mieten bei der Telekom wie diesen Hybridmist.


----------



## Matusalem (30. Juli 2019)

1) Die Fritz!Boxen funktionieren meines Erachtens gut direkt an der DSL Leitung von der Telekom. Kein Grund den Speedport zu belassen. Kostenersparnis ca. 30-40€ pro Jahr durch Stromersparnis.

2) Der Fritz!Repeater 3000 hat drei unabhängige Sende-/Empfangseinheiten (2 x 5GHz, 1 x 2,4 GHz). Eines der beiden 5GHz Bänder ist für die Verbindung Repeater <-> Router gedacht. Wenn AVM korrekt entwickelt hat, dann bekommst Du automatisch die gewünschte Lösung, 5Ghz zu den Endgeräten, gleichzeitig 5GHz zum Router und für die alten oder einfachen Geräte 2,4Ghz.


----------

